# Jenny - latest medical update.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Morning

I took Jenny for a wee wee last night during Lost and upon our return, she was trembling, holding her head down and could not get in the motorhome. Once I had coaxed her inside, she was not herself. I brought the site manager to see her and she made no fuss of him at all, which is unusual as they are good pals. I got my coat on and called the vet, who agreed to open the surgery.

At the vets, she perked up - don't they always, and after a consultation, "bloat" was ruled out. This was my biggest worry. The vet could see nothing wrong at the time, but from the description I gave, she thought Jenny had had a mild stroke or a mild fit. I have never seen her like that before. 

She had an injection of an anti inflamatory but the vet seemed happy with Jenny. I was not too happy with a bill for £114 on a Sunday night, and I had missed LOST!!!!!

Main thing is the princess seems OK, and is now capable of dragging me for a walk etc etc. 

I must admit I have not had a lot of sleep overnight, whilst Jenny has slept like a log. 

Fingers crossed. 

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

What a worrying night you both had. Hope she (and you) are feeling better this morning. We've had 4 sick/injured animals in the last fortnight and know how you must be feeling.

Ian and Steve


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWW poor Jenny and poor you, it must have been very worrying for you

Heres hoping that it was a one off and she is okay

Anne


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

It could be that Jenny has a little bladder infection. It sometimes happens to my girls. Just because they are dogs, it does not mean that they cannot get normal "lady" problems. One of my dogs is prone to bladder infections and she has very similar symptoms. When they do a wee it burns them and makes them feel uncomfortable for a time afterwards. Once the feeling passes they are back to normal again. 

Hope that helps.

Sharon


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Poor Jenny, hope she is ok this morning. Lost was great last night, but more confusing than ever :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I have it Sky + so if you wanna see it you can come here!! Mind you tis a bit of a trip!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad Jenny is feeling better this morning.

It is always a worrying time when our pets become ill and we are trying to work out what is wrong.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im sorry to hear all the story Russell and hope Jenny is better now.
I suspect a mild infection and as she has been on a holiday you just dont know what ahe might have picked up.
I do hope it isnt anything worse than that .
Bless her.
Let us all know how she gets on.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I was just thinking same thing as Sharnor - my girlie has had that cystitis type thingy and it makes her very uncomfortable. She likes cranberry juice just wonder if it works same way as it works for us?

Greenie


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jenny is not feeling 100%


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jenny was below par Russel. I expect the vet took Jenny's temperature which would have ruled out any infection?

Vets are getting better and better at diagnosing these mini strokes. I have spoken to several people who's dogs have had them and they seem to make very good recoveries. If you hadn't been there you may not have known about it.

Perhaps worth a call to the vets in normal hours to see if they recommend any supportive treatment?

Hope she continues to improve.

Pat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi

Well I am not sure what the problem is. Jenny has gone from being a "pup" to being an old lady overnight. She is walking slowly and does not seem able to jump on and off the sofa as she usually does.

I am about to phone the vet again to see if they have any further thoughts.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Russell hope the vet finds out whats wrong with her.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope you are both feeling better in double quick time.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to heat that Jennie's not 100%, Russell. Tess woofs her best wishes  

Gerald


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear Jenny is still poorly.

She didn't chase anything last night and hurt herself? or maybe she has had a mini stroke?

I do hope Jenny recovers ok.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russ and of course Jenny too.
Russ I know how worried and upset you will have been.............fingers crossed for you both keep us informed as soon as you have any more news.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was wondering has she gone blind or deaf as that happened to one of my old dogs.
She toppled over and looked dazed and then recovered the vet said she had had a mild stroke and then about a week later we realised she wasnt listening to me.
We clapped our hands and she didnt respond.
When she went blind we didnt realize she had but her eyes looked funny.
I hope Jenny is Ok hurry up and let us know.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Update*

Hi

Just got back the vets. A bit complex, but here goes.

The vet gave Jenny an examination, both in the car where Jenny was relaxed and in her own surroundings and then again in the surgery. Once in the surgery, Jenny performed like a puppy, full of energy. Next up was a wee wee sample and a pooh sample. The wee wee had a small amount of blood in it and the pooh was normal. For this, Jenny had another anti inflamatory injection and also has lots of antibiotics in the form of tablets. She also has some anti inflamatory tablets.

The vet also found Jenny's (I think) lymph glands were swollen and this may be an infection, but there is possibly something sinister. A needle was insterted and a sample taken. The result of this will be known on Friday.

Back to the wee wee/ladies problems though, the vet said that improvement should be quick, so fingers and paws crossed.

Will report back.

Russell, stressed and over anxious whilst Jenny is sleeping ater having had her dinner with tablets in it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Update*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got back the vets. A bit complex, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Russell thanks for the updated It does sound better maybe the tablets will work and she will be OK. :lol: 
Go pour a drink and relax have a better nights sleep. :lol:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of problems with Jenny.I know how you feel at the moment.
Urinary infections quite often result in blood in the urine and swollen glands.
Hope this is the case for Jenny.
Sorry not to have seen your post earlier but our "invalid" is quite demanding.

Clive


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Russell, please give Jenny my best wishes.

I understand how anxious and stressed you must be feeling. It is horrible when our beloved pets are unwell.

My old dog was 'out of sorts' for several months, then started being incontinent. After several expensive blood and urine tests which came back all but clear, then several courses of antibiotics which didn't help, the vet put it down to 'old age incontinence', which is apparantly common in older spayed bitches. She was put on Incurin, most likely for life.

The good news is the incontinence has completely stopped and she is now acting much more like her old self. So, although the tests didn't show much up, I believe she did have some sort of kidney / bladder infection thingy going on and this was dragging her down. And I think it was Mother Nature that cured it in the long run.

Fingers crossed for Jenny.

Regards
Hez


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One things for sure Russel. If Jenny can raise her game to behave like a puppy in the surgery then she cannot be toooo sick can she? :roll: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad she is feeling a wee bit better now russ.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So glad that Jenny was acting like a puppy at the vets.

Hope it is just a UTI (urinary tract infection) so that with the antibiotics she will soon improve. Will hope and pray the needle aspiration sample will be clear.

Give Jenny a hug and cuddle from me.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

These pets are the limit aren't they. One minute they are fine and the next they are extracting all the sympathy and worry we have in us :roll: 

Glad things are looking up a bit Russell.

Tell Jenny I am going on hols next week and will not have access to the interweb thingy very often so she will have to be back to her healthy self before next Wednesday or I will be very cross.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi

I have just taken Jenny to the vets for a further check up and so on. There is mixed news.

On the plus side, the ladies infection seems to have passed and Jenny is on the tablets for this only for the next day or so.

She also has a couple of swellings which (I forget the proper word) are as a result of her glands not working properly and thus being unable to get rid of all fluids. I have a dose of different tablets for this for the next five days. The side effects here are lots more drinking and so lots more wee wee-ing. This is not too bad to manage though, and we will have our late night tiddle a bit later than usual.

On the downside, the result of the tests from last Monday - the needle in her neck - are not back yet. I am hoping to know more on Monday.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell this all seems so uncomfortable for Jenny no wonder she went all quiet on you.
Bless her I hope she gets sorted out soon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Russell, glad the vets are on the case.

Of course dogs, unlike us, do not worry about their health so Jenny will be much happier than you :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

The latest is the swellings have gone - I am amazed how quickly the tablets have worked. Next time I am poorly, I am off to the vets - seems a better bet than the GP.

We should have the results of the needle in the neck test tomorrow and this is the one I am not looking forward to.

Russell


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Russell, we will have our fingers crossed.

Dean & Angela


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Pleased Jenny is getting better Russel, its times like this when you whish they could speak. So they could tell you want wrong  

Good luck for the test results, and dont forget to keep us posted.


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck Russell, let us know as soon as you have any more news.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully everything will be OK tomorrow.
Our aminals are like our babies.
Good luck.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi

The vet called today and advised that the results of the needle in the neck had come back as "inconclusive", so I am really no further forward. Jenny is going back to the vets tomorrow for another examination and a check up.

I would have thought that had Jenny's neck been full of cancerous cells, then the result would have been clear.

Will report back tomorrow after the visit to the vets.

Jenny is however back to her oldself, running, eating and pulling strongly on the lead.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Methinks - dearest Jenny is giving you the run-around :lol: :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Russell,

Sorry to hear about Jenny's problem and hope that it will soon be sorted out.

Last year our vet discovered a tiny lump in the anal passage of one of our Cocker Spaniels. She was worried about it and didn't want to operate herself as it was in an awkward spot. She advised us to take him to the Royal Veterinary College *Queen Mother Hospital) near Potters Bar for further investigation.

Within a couple of hours of him being admitted they advised us that it was very fortunate that our vet had been so particular, that the lump was malignant and needed to be excised immediately to prevent any risk of cancerous spread in the body. It was a fairly major operation and the treatment he received was of the very highest order (if it had been me I would have been very impressed!) and the dog is totally well, thank goodness.

If you have any concerns I can certainly recommend them, they are sympathetic, caring and very, very professional. We deal with a French chap called Mathieu (can't remember his surname but if you do need to contact the hospital they will know who I mean).

Sincerely hope that this course of action will not be necessary but at least I thought I should let you know just in case.

All the best to Jenny.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So pleased Jenny has responded to her medication. Lets hope all will be ok re the needle aspiration.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hello

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

Jenny was at the vets again last night. The results of the needle test were not conclusive, and, even more puzzling to the vet, the large lump on Jenny's throat had shrunk dramatically, which suggested the lump was not cancerous.

We came away without medication last night. Best advice was for me to feel the lump and if it grows, take her back to the vets. The vet also thought it a good idea for a further check up in about two weeks.

I mentioned the dreams that Jenny is having on a nightly basis, and the vet needs to know if Jenny is sleeping - thus dreaming, but if she is awake and does not respond to the light coming on etc, then this suggests a mild fit. This can be easily treated.

We have just been on our walk and Jenny is performing like a puppy, not an 11 1/2 year old lady.

Russell


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems to be a bit of this around at the moment doesn't there. I am about to bring little Hanna to the vet in the next half hour. She is having leaking issues too, and nighttime restlessness and an odd poo on the floor. She is about 13/14 years old, so hopefully she can be treated. 
This is the first Very Old Dog that we have ever had, so it's all a bit new to me. 
Of course she will be her usual charming self at the vet's and make a liar of me!!
They are like children!

Ca


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Russell & Ca - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both Jenny and Hanna.

Keep us updated!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> Seems to be a bit of this around at the moment doesn't there. I am about to bring little Hanna to the vet in the next half hour. She is having leaking issues too, and nighttime restlessness and an odd poo on the floor. She is about 13/14 years old, so hopefully she can be treated.
> This is the first Very Old Dog that we have ever had, so it's all a bit new to me.
> Of course she will be her usual charming self at the vet's and make a liar of me!!
> They are like children!
> ...


Ca Good luck I know how worried you have been about Hanna let us know when you get back how you got on as it is a very worrying time.Bless her

Russell Poor old Jenny I hope it isnt serious and she does get cured.
These dogs they are a worry at times give them extra cuddles :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Russ,
I hope that Jenny is doing well. This thread should be changed to ' Daily Pet Medical Bulletein' or some such. 
I took Hanna to the vet, and she has been started on an antibiotic for the kidney infection and then onto the hormone treatment for the leaking issues. She will also give her Metacam for her joints in about two weeks time, when she is settled on the hormones. The vet says this would help with the nighttime restlessness too. She is concerned because Hanna seems to have fluid in her abdomen which might be renal failure, and we have to be careful with medications.
I realise that this is probably the most serious of her issues, and that we might be on the downward slope with her.
She is vomiting a bit this morning, which is probably a reaction to the antibiotic, but she has been off her food a bit since we came home. Such a lot of things for such a little doggie! I'm going to look for my thread with her piccie on it and give it a bump so you can send her good wishes.

Ca


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I have only Just read this thread for the first time and I just don't know how I have missed it??????

So sorry to hear about Jenny and Hanna's health problems and I pray that both of them make good and speedy recoveries.

I can only imagine the worry this has given you both and Russell darling, I just know you will have been so terribly upset worrying over your precious princess! I feel for you I really do and I hope you get peace of mind soon. 

The love we feel for our canine companions is really powerful isn't it and when they are unwell or in pain we all feel so helpless don't we?

Try not to worry though and give both Hanna and Jenny an extra special cuddle from me.

Sue


----------

